# Ladies of bowhunting



## Camo ninja (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok girls, we all dream of a girl who loves the sport. Now where y'all at?!


----------



## wilber85 (Nov 1, 2011)

*cricket cricket*

lol


----------



## willsm89 (Nov 1, 2011)

wilber85 said:


> *cricket cricket*
> 
> lol


----------



## tournament fisher (Nov 1, 2011)

i will chime in for my wife she loves it. 100% all year long stick and string. pure dedication.


----------



## PineThirty (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice!



wilber85 said:


> *cricket cricket*
> 
> lol


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 2, 2011)

*.......ho...hum....*

.....yawn.... : )


----------



## Camo ninja (Nov 2, 2011)

Not the response I was hoping for, but the cricket noises definitely gave me a laugh


----------



## T.P. (Nov 2, 2011)

snore.....snore.... poot.


----------



## whitetaildoe85 (Nov 2, 2011)

Really am I the only one


----------



## SkeeterEater (Nov 2, 2011)

This thread is useless without pics


----------



## SkeeterEater (Nov 2, 2011)

Oldie but a goody.......


----------



## kcausey (Nov 2, 2011)

She's lethal but taken....


----------



## mmwiley1040 (Nov 2, 2011)

I love to hunt and I'm still looking for my first bow kill. My 11 year old daughter even beet me to a first bow kill. Wether its turkey deer hogs and my favorite elk there is nothing better than being in the woods and pulling the rug out from under an unsuspecting critter and outdoing my husband. Here is a pic of one of my turkeys and my daughter following in my foot steps.HaHa.


----------



## Repo (Nov 3, 2011)

Don't have any pictures of her I can put up since I'm at work, but do a search online for Candace Reppond. Fanatical new bowhunter in Alabama. Not a bad looking girl either.


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 3, 2011)

*I searched.....*



Repo said:


> Don't have any pictures of her I can put up since I'm at work, but do a search online for Candace Reppond. Fanatical new bowhunter in Alabama. Not a bad looking girl either.



I searched, I looked, I drooled.
Quite a good looking girl and model.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 3, 2011)

Love it. Keep em coming.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 3, 2011)

Alan in GA said:


> I searched, I looked, I drooled.
> Quite a good looking girl and model.



She's quite attractive, and it appears she likes whiskerbiscuits too....


----------



## Repo (Nov 3, 2011)

Found a couple of pics on another forum.


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 3, 2011)

*probably.....*



SkeeterEater said:


> Oldie but a goody.......



Probably one of the MOST reposted pictures on the internet, at least on the archery boards.
She must be a really good shot!


----------

